# First Night as Uber driver(Good and bads)



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello everyone,

So I was approved yesterday and I drove a few trips at last night.
Car I was using is a 2007 328i, it doesn't qualify for uber plus, so I was doing uber X.
First trip was two high school kids going home after visiting a friend, an easy $5 trip and I started my day from 2 houses down from my own house. Cool guys and since we went to the same high school we had alot to talk about.

Second trip was another high school kid meeting up with friends at McDonald's, $11 trip and really easy.

Right after the second trip I got another ping, which was 5 miles away, it was another high school girl going home after having dinner. I drove 5 miles to pick her up for a trip that was a mile long($4) She was also kind of rude because right after she pinged me she started calling me asking where I was. And no thank you even when she got off. We engaged in a small talk but she looked at me like I am a dirty old man, but I am 21 and I am a college student myself.

Then my last trip of the night, another 5 dead miles to pickup, I had this kid from a neighborhood that wasn't that great. When he first got on my car he touched my stereo without asking, then he asked me to wait for him to get something from a friend's house, meanwhile some street gangs came up to me and asked why I was parking on their street and I have to turn off my car. I almost left due to that incident but my passenger ran back and got on at the same time so I just continued the trip. He then asked me to let him borrow my phone which i refused, but he grabbed my phone anyways, and he didn't even had his seatbelt on. I figured making a phone call would be fine so I just let him do it anyways. Then he even dared to end the trip himself on my phone when we got to the destination. After he got off I gave him a 3 star rating, but later finding out that he turned off my gps and internet on my phone halfway during the trip, he also deleted my songs on my phone and deleted my bluetooth setting. I just emailed uber and changed his rating to a 1 star and on the trip summary from uber it looked like I was "flying about the street" so I contacted uber for a fare review, they told me "the fare was calculated correctly" $6.5 trip

Then after that trip I was off home. Including my dead miles I drove for 30mile within 1.5 hr and got $17(after uber's commission). That's like $0.56 before gas and other cost, and I've calculated that the car just the gas it costed $0.25/mile I wonder does anybody have any tips on how to make some actual money? Thanks.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what does flying about the street mean? 

You will probably get a lot of advice, at first, you simply need to relax and put some hours in doing the work. 1.5 hours is nothing to go by. You seem reasonable minded, aware of what is going on, that is in your favor.......

Try the LA subforum to get a feel for your particular market. Do you have proper insurance? Look around the various threads, personal insurance isn't going to cut it, but you do have options in California. Metro Mile is in the state. I personally would be somewhat suspect for the reason that if you get collision coverage, you rely on Uber's James River to fix your car during rideshare work, this is kind of new, they haven't proven to go out of their way to help drivers and provide collision. I mention that because I assume you like your car.

Check out the subforum, gain some understanding and then put some real miles on. There is no substitute for real driving.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Ignore all the long distance requests. Don't drive 5 miles just to pick someone up. 

Never ever let anyone touch your phone/other personal property.. Immediate ejection from the car.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Ignore all the long distance requests. Don't drive 5 miles just to pick someone up.
> 
> Never ever let anyone touch your phone/other personal property.. Immediate ejection from the car.


Exactly. At the moment my phone would be taken by pax would be when I pull over and stop the car demanding my phone back before I continue the ride. If/When its given back, I cancel and ask that he leave my car.

djino


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

The moment that moron touched my stuff, it's game over. Boot him. You'll learn that being the nice guy never gets you anywhere with some PAX. Especially morons like the one you spoke of.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all for your advice and support. Next time if I get someone like that I will kick them out for sure. I tried Uber last night because I was visiting home(upper middle class city in suburb of LA) from school, I found out the passengers from not so great area are really somewhat different.
That punk moron kid probably got his lesson, as I later got a couple text from the person he called telling him make sure to get condom.

And a second text came later saying that "oh shit my parents are back, I guess we should do it next time", that totally made my day.

As the "flying above the streets" my trip summary map it gave me a straight line from pickup to droppoff point. Like the line wasn't lined up with any streets at all but just a plain straight line. I used google map to recalculate the distance I actually drove and it came out to be 0.7 mile less than the distance that I actually drove. It was only like $0.60 so I didn't bother to argue with Uber.

But as of the acceptance rate if I ignore the long distance request is it going to hurt me?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Just pray you don't get a pax like Landreas.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm wondering what your rating is after those 4 rides? 

I understand that you are 21 (I'm a good bit older) so it might be a little harder to deal with people with authority and command. I would go absolutely apeshit, lock the breaks up and throw them out if someone dared to pick up my phone. Setting rules and boundaries is important, people will respect you more and it will help you avoid getting into bad situations. Also, any time someone calls you impatiently and asks where you are, it's going downhill from there, they are an expectant entitled prick, just cancel and move on. When you are first starting out, you won't have too much trouble with acceptance rate, over the long haul they are expecting you to keep it to 90% which is not hard. If it falls below, they will warn you, bring it back up and it's forgotten.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I was approved yesterday and I drove a few trips at last night.
> Car I was using is a 2007 328i, it doesn't qualify for uber plus, so I was doing uber X.
> ...


Technically, we are not allowed to have riders under 18 years old in the car without an adult.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

Surprisingly my rating is still a solid 5 after the 4 trips, I thought the girl would rate me down but she didn't. As once she found out where I go to school she started telling me she wants to get into my school and started asking me questions about my school. I guess the younger generation pax would appreciate the car because the car is souped up and it vinyl wrapped in a very sharp color. I guess maybe this weekend I will actually do pickups around my school and see the difference.

Another thing that I actually found out is that people don't tip their drivers. Because as a rider myself I always tipped my drivers, no wonder why a driver told me I had a solid 5* pax rating with about 50 rides


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LJ7006 said:


> Surprisingly my rating is still a solid 5 after the 4 trips, I thought the girl would rate me down but she didn't. As once she found out where I go to school she started telling me she wants to get into my school and started asking me questions about my school. I guess the younger generation pax would appreciate the car because the car is souped up and it vinyl wrapped in a very sharp color. I guess maybe this weekend I will actually do pickups around my school and see the difference.
> 
> Another thing that I actually found out is that people don't tip their drivers. Because as a rider myself I always tipped my drivers, no wonder why a driver told me I had a solid 5* pax rating with about 50 rides


Yes, tips are hard to come by, search on tips for more posts than you care to read. Best strategy is to work the prime hours, I'm guessing 10PM to 3AM but LA folk can tell you better and only drive when there are surges on but don't try to run to a surge area, too many empty miles. Be nice but firm and enjoy yourself, give it a couple of weeks and see if it works for you, I'm guessing that when you factor in tires, oil changes, gas and other maintenance, as well as diminished value of the car from mileage, you are probably spending around 45 cents per mile including the ones you are empty.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LJ7006 said:


> Thanks all for your advice and support. Next time if I get someone like that I will kick them out for sure. I tried Uber last night because I was visiting home(upper middle class city in suburb of LA) from school, I found out the passengers from not so great area are really somewhat different.
> That punk moron kid probably got his lesson, as I later got a couple text from the person he called telling him make sure to get condom.
> 
> And a second text came later saying that "oh shit my parents are back, I guess we should do it next time", that totally made my day.
> ...


What do you hope to get out of this? How much time do you intend to drive?

If this is meant to be a casual, part time gig, try to focus on the pings that are close by, make it work for you. If it results in deactivation........ so be it. By insisting it work for you, if deactivation were the result, it would likely only mean you wound up exactly in the best place for you - but maybe a bit quicker.

LA rates/mile are still in the basement?? How bad do you need the money? There is a lot of misperception a lot of new drivers bring with them, stick to your guns with what works for you and to hell with Travis if you can afford to.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes, tips are hard to come by, search on tips for more posts than you care to read. Best strategy is to work the prime hours, I'm guessing 10PM to 3AM but LA folk can tell you better and only drive when there are surges on but don't try to run to a surge area, too many empty miles. Be nice but firm and enjoy yourself, give it a couple of weeks and see if it works for you, I'm guessing that when you factor in tires, oil changes, gas and other maintenance, as well as diminished value of the car from mileage, you are probably spending around 45 cents per mile including the ones you are empty.


Good advice.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

LJ7006
I started using a windshield mount for my phone a couple of years ago.
I keep it mounted on the left side of the windshield out of reach of the PAX.
I also use a wired headset in my left ear so I can hear the map directions and the PAX talk.
Any PAX grabbing my stuff or touching me gets one warning.
I don't mind them working the radio, but open the glove compartment, asking for my phone, or touching me gets them a ride to the nearest place I can dump them. One star rating, and an email to Uber Support if they touch me or get loud.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I remember my first screw up that cost me money when I first started. I forgot to accept the PAX and start the ride in the old Uber app. I drove them to Coronado Island for free. Didn't realize it until I went to end ride..... Never did that again.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Technically, we are not allowed to have riders under 18 years old in the car without an adult.


This... and this again.. and this again! Why would you carry minors in your car?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> This... and this again.. and this again! Why would you carry minors in your car?


isn't it not even AN adult it has to be the actual app holder?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I was approved yesterday and I drove a few trips at last night.
> Car I was using is a 2007 328i, it doesn't qualify for uber plus, so I was doing uber X.
> ...


You just made the actual money we are making! Welcome to the uber experience.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I was approved yesterday and I drove a few trips at last night.
> Car I was using is a 2007 328i, it doesn't qualify for uber plus, so I was doing uber X.
> ...


Out of curiosity, u do realize doing UberX in LA in a BMW 3 series isn't a profitable idea right? Unless u already have over 60K miles on the car at which depreciation doesn't matter anymore...

Also, as a couple of my friend own 3 series themselves, I would expect pax over 5-11 in height will have a hard time sitting behind u depending on how tall u are.

Never drive more than 5-7mins to pick up a pax. Uber doesn't pay for ur dead miles & considering the car u drive I am sure ur mpg is btw 16-19mpg mixed driving

I am 21 yrs old myself in college & if any pax got in my car & immediately touch my stereo or my iPhone 6 for that matter, I could careless how old or big they are, we WOULD have a problem. You wouldn't get in a cab driver's car & adjust his meter would you?

Seeing as u seem to pick up a lot of young ppl, I would advice you NEVER allow an open container in ur vehicle. Regardless of what they may say, it will go on YOUR driving record & not theirs if u get pulled over by a cop.


----------



## Diknup (Apr 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I remember my first screw up that cost me money when I first started. I forgot to accept the PAX and start the ride in the old Uber app. I drove them to Coronado Island for free. Didn't realize it until I went to end ride..... Never did that again.


You do know that you can "fix" your trips later, if you mess up the start and/or stop, right?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I did not know that then or now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I checked my app and indeed I can request a change. Thanks again. I learn something every day driving for Uber.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

Huberis said:


> What do you hope to get out of this? How much time do you intend to drive?
> 
> If this is meant to be a casual, part time gig, try to focus on the pings that are close by, make it work for you. If it results in deactivation........ so be it. By insisting it work for you, if deactivation were the result, it would likely only mean you wound up exactly in the best place for you - but maybe a bit quicker.
> 
> LA rates/mile are still in the basement?? How bad do you need the money? There is a lot of misperception a lot of new drivers bring with them, stick to your guns with what works for you and to hell with Travis if you can afford to. If you can afford to mind you.


Thanks for your advice. I am actually doing this trying to make some extra cash(maybe enough for rooms or at least to be able to save up for a road trip in the summer)
I think I am going to drive on random weekday nights and weekend nights, I guess I will try a couple more days to see how things actually go.



RockinEZ said:


> LJ7006
> I started using a windshield mount for my phone a couple of years ago.
> I keep it mounted on the left side of the windshield out of reach of the PAX.
> I also use a wired headset in my left ear so I can hear the map directions and the PAX talk.
> ...


Thanks for your advice, in fact my phone was mounted but in the center console, I emailed uber support about the incident and I hope they will deactivate him or something. The whole reason I didn't know what to do when he grabbed my phone was because I was scared of getting a low rating and my lack of experience. Because as an uber passenger before I always behaved well and treated drivers like my own friends(chatting and tipping at the end)



Pascal O. said:


> Out of curiosity, u do realize doing UberX in LA in a BMW 3 series isn't a profitable idea right? Unless u already have over 60K miles on the car at which depreciation doesn't matter anymore...
> 
> Also, as a couple of my friend own 3 series themselves, I would expect pax over 5-11 in height will have a hard time sitting behind u depending on how tall u are.
> 
> ...


Well my personal car is a 2013 Mitsubishi Evo and the BMW(my girlfriend's car) is the only car that I can use on uber with lower cost and my name on the insurance, so I gotta use what I have. I am 21 years old in college and exactly I have an iphone 6+, and next time when that happens again I will do something for sure. And also thank you for your advice on the drinks issue, I have a very strict no food/drink policy in my cars even if it's my friends/family so I guess no alcoholic drinks too.



Diknup said:


> You do know that you can "fix" your trips later, if you mess up the start and/or stop, right?


That's really something that I don't know, good information there. Thanks


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

One important thing to remember is the first 1000 rides are important to your rating. After that you can dump one in 100 on the side of the road and their 1 star rating will not change your score one bit. After you reach 2000 rides, one PAX means nothing to your score. Not a fart in the wind. 
Drive a lot to even out the averages.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Just pray you don't get a pax like Landreas.


Sucker punch?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

On weekend nights, beware of the sneaky pax that will try to cram more than 4 pax into your car. Having more pax than there are seat belts in your vehicle is both dangerous and ILLEGAL. If you see that there are 5 pax standing there, zip away then cancel the request. 
When you arrive at the pickup location, always make sure your doors are locked and quickly assess the situation. Pax are sneaky. One will immediately lift the door handle and try to get in before you can say no to taking 5 riders. If a sneaky pax does breach the door and gets in, then 4 more will come from the house and try to pile in. If this happens, stand firm and tell them to get out. DO NOT NEGOTIATE. If you agree to take only 3 or 4, the sneaky pax will award you 1 star at the end of the ride anyway.

The riders app clearly spells out that your vehicle will only accommodate 4 pax.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Sucker punch?


I think getting Landreas as a passenger would be much worse then a sucker punch.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> One important thing to remember is the first 1000 rides are important to your rating. After that you can dump one in 100 on the side of the road and their 1 star rating will not change your score one bit. After you reach 2000 rides, one PAX means nothing to your score. Not a fart in the wind.
> Drive a lot to even out the averages.


In the beginning I would try to keep the driving to during the day, and not at night. Drunks are the worst when it comes to ratings.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kalee: That is where I suggest Uber SUV....
The PAX does not pay any tickets, you do.
In an accident how would you feel if someone was hurt or killed so you could make an extra $7?
It is not worth it.
Also make sure you ask "are you all in and ready to go?" I almost ran over a PAX's foot when he tried to get into the car at the last minute.
It was in a part of San Diego I really didn't want to be in, and I asked them out and CXL the trip.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Always, always, always inspect the back seating area after dropping off the pax. 

I heard a story of a driver here that didn't immediately inspect his vehicle after dropping off a pax. He later found that the pax went to town on his leather seats with a razor knife. Because too much time passed between customers, the tech company refused to help this "partner". He reached out too late. He got ubered.

He drives around now with a cheap seat cover over his nice, sliced up leather.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Your tolls mostly will not be automatically included in the fare.,it is your job to find out the missing tolls and request them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Now that the Coronado bridge is free, we only have one toll road to the South Bay (125). I have been ripped for $5 not reimbursed automatically and had to request it. PITA.


----------



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

OP, I am a fairly new driver as well, only been driving for 5 weeks. What area are you locate at?


----------



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

I liberally kick idiots out of my car. Don't touch my property without my permission. That includes phone and radio.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Why make a big deal out of the radio? As long as they don't up the volume so loud that it risk damaging the speakers and they don't mess with the presets its fine. That goes for the climate control too. Touching the phone IS a no, no. THAT is your bread and butter.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes, tips are hard to come by, search on tips for more posts than you care to read. Best strategy is to work the prime hours, I'm guessing 10PM to 3AM but LA folk can tell you better and only drive when there are surges on but don't try to run to a surge area, too many empty miles. Be nice but firm and enjoy yourself, give it a couple of weeks and see if it works for you, I'm guessing that when you factor in tires, oil changes, gas and other maintenance, as well as diminished value of the car from mileage, you are probably spending around 45 cents per mile including the ones you are empty.


All four rated you or just one or two? you can check this from the dashboard, one day option.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> One important thing to remember is the first 1000 rides are important to your rating. After that you can dump one in 100 on the side of the road and their 1 star rating will not change your score one bit. After you reach 2000 rides, one PAX means nothing to your score. Not a fart in the wind.
> Drive a lot to even out the averages.


I believe that your ratings are based on your last 500 rides, not the last 1,000.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that your ratings are based on your last 500 rides, not the last 1,000.


Just to clarify, the rating your pax see is from the last 500 rides you've done.

New drivers have special rules BUT once you've driven N rides (not sure what N is) then your performance is based on your last 100 rides. Fall below 4.6 for your last 100 and in most markets you will be given a warning that you are subject to deactivation if your average doesn't go up over the next 50 rides.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

I had checked all pax rated me and I am still a solid 5 star as of today.
I did a trip last night after I was done with my classes.
It was a very long drive and the fare was $45 before uber commission. 
I think I made some money but the dead miles of driving back was ridiculous.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Sucker punch?


POW!!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

**** the ratings!!!!! If for some reason uber deactivates you because of it, they'll be doing you a favor. You don't want that rating system hanging over your head.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LJ7006 said:


> I had checked all pax rated me and I am still a solid 5 star as of today.
> I did a trip last night after I was done with my classes.
> It was a very long drive and the fare was $45 before uber commission.
> I think I made some money but the dead miles of driving back was ridiculous.


How do you know that all pax rated you? If you have a 5.0 for the day, all you can infer from that is that one or more rated you 5 and no one rated you less than 5.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> **** the ratings!!!!! If for some reason uber deactivates you because of it, they'll be doing you a favor. You don't want that rating system hanging over your head.


I love it when you get forceful


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> How do you know that all pax rated you? If you have a 5.0 for the day, all you can infer from that is that one or more rated you 5 and no one rated you less than 5.


What he's telling you is just because you took for instance 7 rides and it says 7 rides and a rating of 5 doesn't mean all 7 rated you. It just means of those 7 that did they gave you a 5. It could be 1 or all 7. Most people don't rate immediately.

That count I think includes cancels to further muddy the waters.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I love it when you get forceful [/QUOT
> 
> It feeelsss GGGGReaattttttttttttttttttttttttttttt...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Thanks all for your advice and support. Next time if I get someone like that I will kick them out for sure. I tried Uber last night because I was visiting home(upper middle class city in suburb of LA) from school, I found out the passengers from not so great area are really somewhat different.
> That punk moron kid probably got his lesson, as I later got a couple text from the person he called telling him make sure to get condom.
> 
> And a second text came later saying that "oh shit my parents are back, I guess we should do it next time", that totally made my day.
> ...


Hope he wasn't soliciting a child.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I have been doing this for almost 2 years and ive never had a pax grab my phone. Thats crazy. Remember the cancel button is your best friend. Just make sure to accept the request then select cancel trip and select wrong address shown.Like i always tell the other noob drivers never be afraid to tell these pax exactly how you feel. Remember its your car not theirs! Kick em to the curb if you have to! Good luck.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> One important thing to remember is the first 1000 rides are important to your rating. After that you can dump one in 100 on the side of the road and their 1 star rating will not change your score one bit. After you reach 2000 rides, one PAX means nothing to your score. Not a fart in the wind.
> Drive a lot to even out the averages.


Not exactly, your rating is always based on your last 500 rides only.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

*First Night as Uber driver(Good and bads)*

I'm confused..... where was the good part?
Was it the $5 rides?


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> *First Night as Uber driver(Good and bads)*
> 
> I'm confused..... where was the good part?
> Was it the $5 rides?


Well true 
I guess because they praised my car I was happy even though I have calculated my net income to be close to $0


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Well true
> I guess because they praised my car I was happy even though I have calculated my net income to be close to $0


Lol.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

Updates: So last night I drove around and I've calculated that I am finally making some money.
Last night I did fares that were high surges. But my rating went down dramatically.
I just received my weekly report today and I have calculated and found out I got 2 star ratings after Saturday and all the rest were 5 stars.
Uber said my rating is below average and do I have to be concerned about it?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

LJ7006 said:


> Updates: So last night I drove around and I've calculated that I am finally making some money.
> Last night I did fares that were high surges. But my rating went down dramatically.
> I just received my weekly report today and I have calculated and found out I got 2 star ratings after Saturday and all the rest were 5 stars.
> Uber said my rating is below average and do I have to be concerned about it?


No don't sweAt it.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> ... I would go absolutely apeshit, lock the breaks up and throw them out if someone dared to pick up my phone. Setting rules and boundaries is important, people will respect you more...


This ^^, for sure.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

D Town said:


> Why make a big deal out of the radio? As long as they don't up the volume so loud that it risk damaging the speakers and they don't mess with the presets its fine. That goes for the climate control too. Touching the phone IS a no, no. THAT is your bread and butter.


I usually don't have the radio on while I have passengers, but if there's any music at all, its a CD that I'm playing softly. I'm in control of my car, period. Having pax touch Anything on the dash is just disrespectful. If they politely asked about putting on a certain radio station, or changing the temperature, that would be fine, and I might l even say "go ahead". Otherwise, the trips aren't usually long enough for the distraction of tunes, in my opinion.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I was approved yesterday and I drove a few trips at last night.
> Car I was using is a 2007 328i, it doesn't qualify for uber plus, so I was doing uber X.
> ...


We got all the regular gang here on this post! Good to see (read) from you guys again. Surprise... I just gonna sit in the background ... for once.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> We got all the regular gang here on this post! Good to see (read) from you guys again. Surprise... I just gonna sit in the background ... for once.


The OP is 45 days old......


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Huberis said:


> The OP is 45 days old......


Hey.. you know I've always been a little slow of the mind. "UberDementia"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NEVER let strangers use your phone. If they commit a crime using your phone, you'll have some explaining to do to the police. Anyway you look at it, it's unwise.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> NEVER let strangers use your phone. If they commit a crime using your phone, you'll have some explaining to do to the police. Anyway you look at it, it's unwise.


What crime are they going to commit using your phone? I'm far more concerned with them screwing with apps and such than crimes.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

D Town said:


> What crime are they going to commit using your phone? I'm far more concerned with them screwing with apps and such than crimes.


Calling a drug dealer? A guy that just committed a major crime? When the person using the phone or received the call is under surveillance or gets records checked out, your number will show up.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Updates: So last night I drove around and I've calculated that I am finally making some money.
> Last night I did fares that were high surges. But my rating went down dramatically.
> I just received my weekly report today and I have calculated and found out I got 2 star ratings after Saturday and all the rest were 5 stars.
> Uber said my rating is below average and do I have to be concerned about it?


on any week, you're either going to be below, or above average. I'd only be concerned about it if you never get any above averages. 
One week I got a 4.77, and "unfortunately you are below average", sheesh, that's pretty disheartening to get a nice score, and get hit with that message.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Calling a drug dealer? A guy that just committed a major crime? When the person using the phone or received the call is under surveillance or gets records checked out, your number will show up.


Firstly, those aren't crimes. Secondly, you are far more likely to get telemarketing calls than get mixed up in a "major crime" because you let someone make a call on your phone. If you're THAT paranoid then guess what? Mr. Under surveillance was seen IN YOUR CAR. What you're talking about is a roving wire tap which is used by Federal law enforcement generally against organized crime and terrorism suspects. You have very little chance of handing your phone to someone like that. If their being monitored that closely then the Fed's KNOW they ordered an Uber, KNOW you were that driver and it was random, and KNOW you're not involved with this person other than dropping them off at another location. You're assuming law enforcement is smart enough to capture the one conversation that took place on your phone during a 10 minute ride but not to realize you're a random driver. That's called unreasonable paranoia.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

LJ7006 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I was approved yesterday and I drove a few trips at last night.
> Car I was using is a 2007 328i, it doesn't qualify for uber plus, so I was doing uber X.
> ...


First thing new drivers learn and its the *make you break you* first curve of the game . Control Your Veh. ! yes pax's are paying for the ride but its not their veh. and if you lose control of the cituation things can go real badly for you , Unfortunetly as you found out on your first day out the gates . you can not be a push over in this line of work . When he grabbed your phone like that especially after you told him no* he crossed the line and you should have put the breaks on and escorted him with force if needed out of your veh.
You'll be alright it takes time to learn how to read ppl. and you get used to these kinds of things on how to deal with em and get your own groove . good luck and stay safe .


----------

